# Aquascaping - 1st attempt



## kellyboy47 (28 May 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first attempt at aquascaping and I realise I have a lot to learn after seeing some of the creations from members on here. I know I could have done better so I would value members opinion on how it could be improved, hardscape and equipent wise and whether anyone could give me pointers to the possible problem with the 2 species of plants mentioned below

Equipment: Juwel Korall 60 / APS 450lph filter / 50w heater /UP LED Antenna lamp (not sure of the wattage) /but will be repalced by 20w Juwel Monolux hood

Hardscape: Dragon Stone

Substrate: Limpopo Black Sand over Tetra Complete Substrate

Flora: Ludwigia glandulosa, Alternanthera cardinalis,  Bacopa myriophylloides (which has melted  )
Echinodorus bleheri (whose leaves have gone translucent  ) Echinodorus parviflorus tropica, Eleocharis acicularis 

Currently not injecting CO2 (hopefully later this week) but dosing Micro / Macro ferts with Easycarbo daily

The tank will house Bronze Corys (hence the substrate), Pearl Danios and Penguin Tetras but the tank is fishless at the moment being cycling for just under 2 weeks

Thanks
Trev


----------



## Michael W (28 May 2013)

I think you could split the hairgrass into smaller portions which should cover more space. The dragon stone in the middle does not look right to me personally. I feel like they should both face a same direction, its just gut feeling and not really from a professional point of view .

Edit: on second thought perhaps the directions of both the dragon stones in the middle may work if you place on behind the other so when you look at it from the front the stone in the middle should cover say 1/3 of the on in the back and leave a gap between the two. Again its just a gut feeling.

Michael.


----------



## mike455555 (28 May 2013)

i agree with michael, maybe bank the substrate a little as well and off centre the stones. it looks way better than my first attempt =]


----------



## Michael W (28 May 2013)

I also feel that in the long run the Echinodoras will steal the focus of the dragon stones when they grow bigger.


----------



## Reidy (29 May 2013)

the tank looks very symmetrical, i always think you should avoid that as it is something the human mind does and not what nature does (our own minds trick us into believing that symmetry is nicer but that's another story lol)


----------



## kellyboy47 (29 May 2013)

Reidy said:


> the tank looks very symmetrical


 
What in respect of the plants or the hardscape ?


----------



## kellyboy47 (29 May 2013)

Michael W said:


> I also feel that in the long run the Echinodoras will steal the focus of the dragon stones when they grow bigger.


 
Yes, think you may be right...I did buy them as foreground plants but they will grow more so will have to consider planting them towards the back


----------



## kellyboy47 (1 Jun 2013)

Anybody out there have any more suggestions / recommendations


----------



## tim (2 Jun 2013)

Personally I quite like the hard scape mate  the plants you've chosen IMO are a bit too big for the tank, hair grass would look good as a background plant with a shorter foreground plant, or even some moss stones through the mid ground and just the sand foreground Corries will uproot smaller foreground plants.


----------



## kellyboy47 (2 Jun 2013)

tim said:


> Personally I quite like the hard scape mate  the plants you've chosen IMO are a bit too big for the tank, hair grass would look good as a background plant with a shorter foreground plant, or even some moss stones through the mid ground and just the sand foreground Corries will uproot smaller foreground plants.


 
Hi Tim,
Thanks for the advice...the reason the hairgrass was placed in  the foreground was to hopefully in time give a carpet effect...what would you suggest for a foreground plant...HC ?....must agree with you regarding the plants at the back...they are too big and will not create the effect I was hoping for..will have to keep them in this tank for a while cos' the fish in my communal tank will devour them  ...will Corries uproot hairgrass or HC ?


----------



## tim (2 Jun 2013)

Hiya mate, corries will uproot hc unless its well established before you introduce them ime hair grass should be ok I'm a big fan of tennelus at the moment maybe bigger than you'd want though hydrocotyle tripartita works with corries quite well with corries takes plenty of trimming and good co2 to carpet maybe try a few different plants and sell on the ones your not keen on can send you some hydrocotyle to try in a couple of weeks next time i trim mine.


----------



## kellyboy47 (2 Jun 2013)

Hi Tim, will take your advice and try and sell the  Ludwigia glandulosa and Alternanthera cardinalis...the Bleheri I will transfer to my bigger tank and will either reposition the Parviflorus or transfer to other tank....Might split the Hairgrass even smaller and buy some HC and Tennelus..
Thanks for the offer of the Hydrocotyle...will take you up on that when its ready...The large stone on the left decided to fall over this afternoon  so will alter the hardscape around a little  ...the tank has been cycling for 2 weeks and I am hoping to transfer the fish over in a weeks time so need to get the tank just so !


----------



## kellyboy47 (8 Jul 2013)

An update on my first aquascaping attempt....I have been injecting CO2 for the past 2 weeks at a current rate of 2 bps...have a lime green bordering on green drop checker but have brown algae issues...The plants in the main are holding their own apart from the Alternathera which looks a little sorry for itself but the Eleocharis, Hydrocotyle and Echinodorus are growing although some have brown algae deposits..The tank lights are on for 5 and half hours and Co2 is injected 2 hours before the lights go on and half an after the lights go out. I am a little concerned with the water flow however as the APS filter that I am using is a 450lph through a spray bar and I am wondering if that is sufficient.
I would be grateful for any constructive criticism on the tank layout and thoughts of any of the issues I have raised
Thanks
Trev


----------

